# Sides or Backs



## wittdog (May 11, 2007)

Loin Backs...


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 11, 2007)

Started out with BB but now do spares.  I think they look better in the box.


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 11, 2007)

Spares....just trim em up St Louie style


----------



## Diva Q (May 11, 2007)

getting ready for Ottawa ???

spares


----------



## Bobberqer (May 16, 2007)

St Louis


----------



## Finney (May 16, 2007)

Listen to the PodCast.


----------

